# Flying with my mod



## NOOB (28/9/20)

Evening all.

I haven't flown since I started vaping exclusively, so I need a little advice with regards to the "legalities/restrictions" when flying with mods. It will only be a domestic flight over the weekend, so no international issues to worry about.

For instance, would I be allowed to board with a mod in my carry on bag? If so, can I have batteries in it, or would I need to remove the batteries before boarding? I'm pretty much running dual battery setups with RTA's if that would be of any assistance in terms of do's and don'ts for leaking etc.

Obviously the last I want is for a mod to get confiscated. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RayDeny (29/9/20)

Nope there is zero issues flying with your mod and batteries, keep all batteries and only 100ml’s of juice in your carry on. As for a leaking tank they will all leak unless they have juice control. Some like the Dvarw will be ok if you keep it upside down during pressure changes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NOOB (29/9/20)

Thanks for the info @RayDeny, I appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/20)

Tagging @Rob Fisher - he and the Dvarw army as been N-S-E-W of the compass.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (29/9/20)

Try to vape your tanks to be almost empty before boarding. Cabin pressurization tends to cause leaks in bottom airflow tanks so keep the tanks upside down as well then. If it's a top airflow atty then don't keep it upside down. 

I've been on maybe 100 local flights since starting vaping. Never had an issue except once when my mod decided to start firing on its own.

I only travel with hand luggage, so everything is always on board with me. Just keep batteries stored properly in battery cases.
There are no liquid bottle size restrictions on local flights last time I checked , but as a rule of thumb I generally dont carry bottles larger than 100ml anyway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Tagging @Rob Fisher - he and the Dvarw army as been N-S-E-W of the compass.



Never had an issue flying... Take off and Landing the Dvarw is upside down. Also no problems with the batteries in silicone covers in my hand luggage. Less than 100ml of juice in a see-through ziplock bag in hand luggage. All my tools and extra juice in my checked-in luggage.

Never try to fly with a Billet Box with a full boro... it does not end well. 

Travelled to many countries and never had an issue with the customs and check-in people with my vape gear... even coming back from Hall of Vape in Germany with more than a few mods and atties!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## klipdrifter (29/9/20)

The only place I ever had issues with vapes was in Thailand. When we landed there was a huge white board with red letters stating "No vape/electronic cigarettes allowed and if found in your possession you can be jailed".

Luckily no one searched my bags and I got away with it.

Locally, I have had no issues except for a leaking Zues RTA due to cabin pressure etc.

Good luck with the travels! Hope you enjoy it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (29/9/20)

Hmmmm..........flying with my mod....

Well, haven't done that before. Don't know anyone who has. Normally people fly with a plane or a helicopter. There are those who do fly with those body suits they put one, but that's really gliding. The question of course is, how safe is it to fly with a mod? I mean, does it have any safety features? Do you just hold on to it, or sit on top of it? You obviously can't get inside, so it must be holding on or sitting on top of it. Also, weather. If it's cold and raining, is it really a good idea to fly with a mod? I don't think so, so keep that in mind. Then there is the legality issue. Is it legal to fly with a mod? Do you need a special license? I wonder...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir (29/9/20)

zadiac said:


> Hmmmm..........flying with my mod....
> 
> Well, haven't done that before. Don't know anyone who has. Normally people fly with a plane or a helicopter. There are those who do fly with those body suits they put one, but that's really gliding. The question of course is, how safe is it to fly with a mod? I mean, does it have any safety features? Do you just hold on to it, or sit on top of it? You obviously can't get inside, so it must be holding on or sitting on top of it. Also, weather. If it's cold and raining, is it really a good idea to fly with a mod? I don't think so, so keep that in mind. Then there is the legality issue. Is it legal to fly with a mod? Do you need a special license? I wonder...



You forgot the most important part
If my mod is dual battery, will I be able to fly for twice as long ?or twice as far in half the time?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## NOOB (29/9/20)

Thanks for info everyone. I really appreciate your input.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DavyH (30/9/20)

If it's a short trip, grab a disposable tank, fill it on the other end and chuck it before you come back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (30/9/20)

Hi @NOOB
Also have a look at this thread in the "Vaping and Travel" subforum
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/general-rules-for-flying-with-vape-stuff.t29960/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## NOOB (30/9/20)

Awesome, thanks @Silver. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

